# Any Interest In A Northern California Rally?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm wondering if there is enough interest in having a rally here in Northern Cal, and if so any ideas of where to have it. I'm not saying I would organize it, I'm not good at that kind of stuff but just want to know if there is enough interest at this stage. So all ideas welcome.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely....And can help organize it.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me.

Toolman


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds great Bill. 
We found a nice privately owned campground called Olema RV Resort. It's close to Point Reyes.
The beach is close by and the Point Reyes lighthouse is a great day trip. Most of their sites are 
water and electric with dump station on the way out. They have a small playground for the kids.
This is an idea to start off. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Casini Ranch (www.casiniranch.com) up on the Russian river is also a great site, especially if for rallys. Olema is also a wonderful spot, sometimes the fog makes it a bit cool.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds good to us. I'll kick it around a little and try to think of a good spot.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Depending on the time of year, we would sure be interested in a Northern California rally. It's obviously quite a drive from here, but if it were during the summer this could be a great change of pace for us. And while I can only speak for myself, I'm guessing there might be quite a bit of interest from the Pacific Northwest Outbackers.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Depends on when and how far North. But yes, we're interested. We'll keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Casini Ranch from what I remember about 25+ years ago it a great camp ground right on the river. What date were you thinking?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

VVRRRMM your help with organizing it would be great, and both locations so far sound great. I'm open for just about any time fame but for me April and May are my work weekend months next year so a weekend trip during that time fame is out of the question. Summer is good for me, winter might not be good sense good weather is hit and miss. Doug has a good point, Outbackers from the PNW and even southern CAL might be interested too.

I live in the Sacramento Valley north of Sacramento so any location is good for me also.

So everyone what is a good time of the year for you?

How long should we plan the rally for?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We can go any time except towards the end of August.
We are going to the Russian river area at the end of September so I
can swing by Cassini Ranch if there is any interest for me do do so.
We can see what the sites look like. Their web site says they host large rv groups often.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yianni said:


> We can go any time except towards the end of August.
> We are going to the Russian river area at the end of September so I
> can swing by Cassini Ranch if there is any interest for me do do so.
> We can see what the sites look like. Their web site says they host large rv groups often.


I read the same thing about large RV groups. Yes that would be great if you could check it out, any info would be great.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I am up for a Nor Cal rally!
We will be on our "around the US" trip from Memorial Day to mid-July 2009, so anytime before or after that is good for us.
Never been to Cassini Ranch... looks nice.

--Greg


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> Depends on when and how far North. But yes, we're interested. We'll keep an eye out for updates.


Ditto!

Casini Ranch is almost 500 miles for us, so it would have to be summer or at least a very loooong weekend...
School's out beginning June 19th of next year.
I'll be watching to see where you all decide to plant the flag...

Gary, maybe we can travel our way up North together...Hmmm, maybe a So Cal Rolling Rally!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on this thread, we have talked of Outbacking to N Calif.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

We would definately be up for a NorCal/So. Oregon Rally. Being a Duck (U of O graduate), we really enjoy heading north when we can. As well, we wanted to attend both the Portland rally and the SoCal rally, but neither work in with our schedules right now. In any case, this is a great idea! I vote for somewhere well north of the Bay Area and Sacramento Area to gather. Our recent trip to Lake Almanor to the east of Red Bluff was fantastic, but we should probably stay near or just off of I-5, I-97, etc for everyones' convenience. Perhaps the Shasta Area?

Let us know how we can help/plan. This was something my DW and I were already talking about anyway!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Just wanted to bring this thread back up since allot of people were gone for the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Yianni said:


> Just wanted to bring this thread back up since allot of people were gone for the Labor Day weekend.


Did anyone come back?? It appears not, as this thread has all but gone to sleep......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this thread can't be asleep







! c'mon Californians! We'd love to try to come that way , but of course, the sooner it's planned the better. Mid June would be great, ya know, before it gets a zillion degrees!

Rick has brother and sister in Sacramento, one brother in Yreka, cousin in Shasta, nieces in Redding..so we'd love a rally if the location was right!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> this thread can't be asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we need to just come up with a place and time then things should start picking up. I though you had a relative in the Grass Valley/ Nevada City area?

Yianni is going to check out Cassini Ranch at the end of this month, this is a campground that VVRRRMM suggested that sounds like a nice place plus it close to the coast which is good in the summer months sense the valley can get real hot. Here is a link to Google maps hope it works click here 
Also we are still open to other suggestions for campgrounds. Even if it is not big it will still be fun. and I can also bring my telescope if anyone would like to view the heavens above us.

When you go to the link click on view larger map then you can get a satellite view.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

. and I can also bring my telescope if anyone would like to view the heavens above us.
[/quote]

ARE YOU KIDDING? IF? dibbs on being first!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> this thread can't be asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we need to just come up with a place and time then things should start picking up. I though you had a relative in the Grass Valley/ Nevada City area?

Yianni is going to check out Cassini Ranch at the end of this month, this is a campground that VVRRRMM suggested that sounds like a nice place plus it close to the coast which is good in the summer months sense the valley can get real hot. Here is a link to Google maps hope it works click here 
Also we are still open to other suggestions for campgrounds. Even if it is not big it will still be fun. and I can also bring my telescope if anyone would like to view the heavens above us.

When you go to the link click on view larger map then you can get a satellite view.
[/quote]

Yes, I have a good friend in Grass Valley and a niece in I want to say the name of the town is Antelope, by Roseville?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll go take a look at Cassini Ranch sometime this month and let you all know how it looks.
As Bill said though, all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> if it were during the summer this could be a great change of pace for us ... I'm guessing there might be quite a bit of interest from the Pacific Northwest Outbackers.


We've been thinking of doing a Southern Oregon / Northern California summer trip next year. So, if the rally is timed right and isn't too far south, we'd consider it.

Ed


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Depending on the time of summer we pick for this, if it's going to be mid to late summer, then South Lake Tahoe may be a good choice. When it's hot in the Sacramento Valley, it's pleasant in Tahoe.
There is also LOTS to do/see up there: biking, hiking, swimming, fishing, boating, golfing, dinner cruises, gambling, etc...


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I will try and wake this string up again, as I have been out of commission with back surgery. We would like to also be part of the rally. We missed the So. Cal due to school activities, etc., but are up for a rally in No. Cal.

How about along the central coast? San Simeon beach or anywhere along the coast is gorgeous, however no big preferences from us.

Wine Country is always fun!!

I will keep looking for an update.

AZTHROOP


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Now we are getting somewhere! How about nailing down a date that seems to work for the majority? Does early June work for most or Late May (not Memorial Day)? What kind of campsites do we want? Full or parial hook-ups such as a KOA with meeting areas or no hoop-ups? I think I know the answer but must ask anyway..... Also, do we want to stay within proximity to Sacramento, along the coast, wine country, or furhter north?

Post your preferences and perhaps we can find the answer.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We're up for anything. A KOA or full hook camping is probably the best bet. If we can set on a date then the planning can begin!

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are looking to go to that area after the topsail rally the third week of june, if its in early to mid july we might be able to make it, we plan on doing Chicago to fl. to ca. up the coast and back to chicago next year.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

With Baseball and Swimming for the kids we will be limited to mid to late August.

Toolman


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Here are a few ideas for a venue, all are KOA's:

Shingletown KOA (Near Redding, CA)

Trinity Lake KOA (1.5 hours west of Redding)

Mt. Shasta KOA

S. Lake Tahoe KOA

These are, of course, suggestions or ideas at this point. Please provide your input or other suggestions for a venue as well as the dates.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We are definetly up for a No. Cal rally. Early June would be better than late May. July and August are also good for us. 
Are we talking a weekend type rally or longer?
Casini Ranch looks like a nice place. If we plan on something near Redding, then a weekend trip would be not long enough I think.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> Are we talking a weekend type rally or longer?


We were thinking a Wednesday night/Thursday to Sunday trip would be good. That way, folks could come in early or later....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok we will throw in an interest ping. We would probably make a week or 2 trip out of it. Earlier in the summer would be better for the fuzzy kids.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

June will work fine for us too. Any part of the month is good.
As far as location, Trinity Lake is a place we tried to see for the first time a couple of months ago but had to turn back due to the fires so we never made it there. That would be fine with us or any of the other spots Cabullydogs suggested.
I'll be in the Cassini Ranch area at the end of this month so let me know if there is any interest there and I will go by and take some pics. Otherwise, Northern California is fine.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We would be interested in a NorCal Rally...summer is crazy for us but hopefully we can work it out to make it.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

We will be gone (on our cross-country trip) all of June and most of July.
Would really like to be at the 1st *annual* NorCal rally. Maybe I'll get lucky and everyone will plan an August/September trip up into the mountains.









--Greg


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> Would really like to be at the 1st *annual* NorCal rally. Maybe I'll get lucky and everyone will plan an August/September trip up into the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to be a co-planner??







We could take control and name the date and place to set it all in motion.......We love the mountains!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

cabullydogs said:


> Would really like to be at the 1st *annual* NorCal rally. Maybe I'll get lucky and everyone will plan an August/September trip up into the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to be a co-planner??







We could take control and name the date and place to set it all in motion.......We love the mountains!
[/quote]
Can we make it early August?, like before school starts. The mountains sound great to us too!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, since it sounds like things are starting to look a little firmer, I'll through in my official vote.
June would be best. We probably could not do August, and the Trinity Lake KOA looked good. It would be nice to get a little trout fishing in while at the lake, and it looked like they have allot for the kids to do.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

How about a vote.....

*June 11 - 14*
or
*August 13 - 16*

These are Thursday through Sunday dates. You could show up whenever it is convenient (Thrus., Fri., Sat.)


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I vote for August 13-16

Toolman


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We'll vote June


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We vote for June.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

JUNE


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

August!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> Would really like to be at the 1st *annual* NorCal rally. Maybe I'll get lucky and everyone will plan an August/September trip up into the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to be a co-planner??







We could take control and name the date and place to set it all in motion.......We love the mountains!
[/quote]
My DW loves to plan things, but right now we (she) are consumed planning our 8 week trip for next summer. We leave June 1st and get back July 24th.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

> My DW loves to plan things, but right now we (she) are consumed planning our 8 week trip for next summer. We leave June 1st and get back July 24th.


Well so far it looks like the Junes have it, but it is still early. However, we could also look into a Fall Rally in September. Food for thought.

Keep the votes coming in. Once we have the date, we can hammer down the location!


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We vote August


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I sure would like to get back down to Monterey for next years Pebble Beach Concours and the Monterey Historic Races at Laguna Seca (August 14-16, 2009). If the timing worked out, an Outbackers rally would be a great excuse to be in the area. Even if it were off by a couple of weeks from that, it could be workable.

Aside from that, June sounds good also. With our school schedules, it would have to be late June though.

Any interest in making this a full fledged regional rally as we did with Zion in '07? Or would everybody prefer a more intimate gathering?

Just thinking out loud.

Best thing is just for somebody to plant a flag in the sand, and people will figure out a way.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Marina Dunes RV Park is a great park by the beach in Marina near Monterey with a lot of activities to do nearby.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BeachHut said:


> Marina Dunes RV Park is a great park by the beach in Marina near Monterey with a lot of activities to do nearby.


I think that is one of the parks skippershe and I were looking at awhile back for a rally sometime. As I recall, it looked pretty nice. Not sure it would count as a "Northern" California rally site though.

But heck, with a state the size of California, there is nothing saying you can't have two rallies!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Depends on where you cut the state in half


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

June works for us.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, I believe we are going to take somewhat of a lead role in this. Based on what I have read so far, the dates will be *June 18th to the 21st*. This should place the rally when the majority of schools are out of session for the summer (my older daughter's included). Now to pick a venue....I will guess conservatively at 10 families at this point. If more show up, even better! Beginning this weekend, I will call around to some parks and see what is available and if they will set aside sites with hook-ups for a group.

I am not opposed to a "regional rally" as all are welcome to make the trek to our venue or even creating a large rally elsewhere and at a different date.

Keep your ideas coming!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

cabullydogs said:


> OK, I believe we are going to take somewhat of a lead role in this. Based on what I have read so far, the dates will be *June 18th to the 21st*. This should place the rally when the majority of schools are out of session for the summer (my older daughter's included). Now to pick a venue....I will guess conservatively at 10 families at this point. If more show up, even better! Beginning this weekend, I will call around to some parks and see what is available and if they will set aside sites with hook-ups for a group.
> 
> I am not opposed to a "regional rally" as all are welcome to make the trek to our venue or even creating a large rally elsewhere and at a different date.
> 
> Keep your ideas coming!


Thanks for running with this mini rally. That weekend should work for us. Keep us posted.

Happy outbacking!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Any thoughts on this venue: Pinewood Cove (Trinity Lake)

It looks nice and is reasonably priced.

How about this location: Riverside Campground (Big Sur)

or: Redwood River (N/of Mendocino)

Here is one to consider as a Pacific Coast Regional Venue: The Redwoods RV Park
or this one: Kamp Klamath


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Pinewood Cove looks nice.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree. We like Pinewood cove.


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

pinewood cove looks very nice, a nor-cal rally sounds great


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*PLANT THE FLAG!! WE WILL COME! YIPPEE!*


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *PLANT THE FLAG!! WE WILL COME! YIPPEE!*


You asked for it and here it is........

*June 17th to the 21st, 2009 at the Pinewood Cove Resort*

Please call Mary ASAP to reserve your spot as the place has already taken many reservations for that weekend - (800)-988-5253!

We will create a new post that will hopefully be pinned.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is the link to the new rally post:

June 2009 NorCal Get-together


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Pinewood Cove Resort can be very hot in the summer in fact they are usually 10 degrees hotter that Sacramento so if it is 100 here than it will be 110 there. Not the place I want to be in the summer!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned this thread is still open and I feel that this thread has been hijacked. I have to say I'm pissed, we were in the planing stage when someone come out with his suggestions then decides on the date and location without any discussion other than a few saying that one of his locations looks good.

So what do the others think, do you just want to go with cabullydogs decision or do we still need to talk about this further?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think we still need to discuss it further!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> I'm not saying I would organize it, I'm not good at that kind of stuff


Well I suppose I misunderstood.....It is your baby again! I have asked the moderators to move the other post to an alternate category.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll put my vote in again for August (or later)!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

June,July or August works for us.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We vote August


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> June,July or August works for us.


Make that early August. School starts on the 18th!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I was reading my Northern Ca camping book and it gave Casini Ranch an 8 out 10, if that helps any. I know there are a few that are going to check it out this month, so we can wait and see what they have to say.
anyone else?


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just wanted to bring this thread back up again.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick was wondering if the Crescent City or Redwoods area was an idea? I have always wanted to go there.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We're game! We have never been there either. I have heard that Jedediah Smith Redwoods State Park is a great place, however there are no hookups. 
Are we looking for someplace with hookups? We usually dry camp, but hookups is not out of the question.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think the Redwoods would be a great place to have a rally, I think it would being in a lot of Outbackers who might not other wise come. I don't know where would be a good place to have it, are there any Outbackers that are familiar with the area campgrounds?

What I would like to do is come up with 2 maybe 3 places to have it and 2 or 3 dates and find out what would bring in the most Outbackers. I know that we can't come up with a place and time that fits everyone but I would like to maximize it as much as possible.

I'm going to go back through all these posts and come up with some ideas and some have expressed a interest in helping to organize it so I will recruit their help sense I'm not so good at this organizing thing. There will be 3 families camping together this coming month (Oct 10 to 12th or 13th if you have the holiday) so we will be talking about the rally and if anyone else would like to join us that would be great too.

One thing I'm hoping for is a time close to a new moon and a place that has some open areas so we can have a Astronomy night for those who would like to see the heavens above, I will provide the scope.

Anyway keep the ideas coming in.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are some RV parks by Cresent City; Anyone been to these?

http://www.redwoodsrv.com/index.html#Amenities

http://www.koa.com/where/ca/05102/

http://www.hiouchirv.com/

http://www.crescentcity.org/shoreline/

http://www.villagecamperinn.com/

We have never been to any of these.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Haven't been to the campgrounds in the Crescent City area but my in-laws live in Brookings, OR which is right across the border from Crescent City. Its a very pretty area with the beach and the redwoods...it is a long drive though, up Hwy. 101 some of which is two lanes. It takes us 8 hours without towing the OB, stopping only once for gas and food.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

An August trip to the Redwoods RV park would work for us. We had researched that park earlier and it looks very nice.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

August sounds great to us. Mendocino is another area that we like to go to every year. There are several places to stay. One of our favorites is Russian Gulch.
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=432

Toolman


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

It is obvious that a date and location was set, but will that be the only rally next year for Northern CA? I have concerns about the other rally's date, but could it be possible to set up another? I don't want to get in trouble like what happened here by trying to take a lead position but it would be great to get together with a bunch of you on another date if possible.

If I am out of line, I am sorry ahead of time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You're not out of line at all, Tripper.

There are actually a couple of ways to go about it, and no reason to be gun shy. The easiest way would be to start a thread in the 'Casual Get-togethers and Informal Gatherings' forum. Just pick a time and place you would like to go, and throw it open to anybody that would like to join you.

The other option is to suggest/plan a rally. The main difference here is that it's a good idea to throw it out there without any hard specifics (date/time) and let interested people weigh in with ideas and what will and will not work for them. Then, after you have a good handle on what the consensus seems to be, go ahead and plant a flag in the sand. The key here is that somebody has to take charge of the event, and put the Rallymaster hat on. Often, that will be the person that starts the thread, but it does not have to be. In the end though, the Rallymaster should be the one to make the call.

And planning a rally does not have to be a scary experience. I have been involved a big 'Regional Rally' (with a lot of great help), with all manner of events and whistles/bells and it was a lot of fun. On the flip side of that, our rallies up here in the Northwest are very loose and informal, with nothing more scheduled than a Saturday evening potluck. As the Rallymaster, you pick the place and time, a theme for the potluck, and you are pretty much done. And, you know, they are every bit as fun as a big 'planned' rally.

So don't be shy... Just jump in and go for it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I say another rally would be fun too!

If you plant it they will come!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I read you post about the bike rally so look up all the bike rallies I could find and did not find one on this date in our area, I did find the one last year and it was the weekend before out date.

By all means start another rally, I wouldn't mind going to another rally.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Well maybe. I will have to think about this one. I really don't like to take the lead on things, never really felt like a had supervisory or management skills at work either. Maybe this is the golden life opportunity to try it out. We will see....

The m/c rally was second hand info anyway from my neighbors. Just started to put two and two together with what I was told and the apparent limited space availabilty at the campground. Hopefully all will be well.


----------

